# round baler - which one to buy???



## JBBadd (Jan 2, 2018)

I am planning on buying a different round baler between now and Summer 2018. I will be looking to purchase new rather than used. I currently have a Heston 840 which I bought new in 2001. Has been an outstanding baler but I am looking to upgrade from a 4x4 twine only baler to a 4x5 net/twine version. I generally custom bale 200-300 bales per Summer but will be looking to increase to around 500 x season.

My question is which baler to buy? My options, based on availability, knowledge of machine, user friendliness of the control boxes etc, dealership local and price range in no particular order are;

- Massey Ferg. 1745

- Vermeer 5410 Rebel

- NH RB450 UTILITY

** Ive heard good and bad on all models;

- Massey 1745 - good dry hay baler, but bale may wedge in chamber and not roll out. If hay is a tad damp it wont bale well and also if baling very heavy windrow it may plug up. Gathering wheels assembly looks like an add on afterthought patent.

- NH RB450 U. - Makes a nice 4x5 bale but Ive had THREE different salesmen tell me this baler wont hold up over the long haul as it just wasnt made heavy/solid enough. They say Id be better of going with a NH BR7050 which is twine only and is a 4x4 bale. Tempting as I can get a new one (BR7050) for $13,500 but it's small and not really what I want size wise.

- Vermeer 5410 Rebel - I know NOTHING about this baler and the closest dealer is about two hours away. What Ive found on line is it makes a nice bale and is generally a trouble free baler but IDK???

** In my area I can honestly say I haven't seen any of the three models out in the fields during my travels. Generally around here it's the JD Green and/or NH bigger models which I cannot afford. I have plenty of HP to pull whatever I end up getting so thats not an issue and I want something thats easy to program and tie/wrap. I dont want/need touch screens and flashing lights, bells and whistles. Any suggestions guys???


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

For the small amount of bales you plan on baling per yr have considered a used low bale count baler? One reason you see JD & NH balers around you baling hay is because they're GOOD & I know JD rd balers are easy to operate having put a combined 54,000+ bales on 2 JD 467 rd balers. Current baler has over 24,000 bales on the counter and baling around 500 bales per yr would be an easy task.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I wouldn't knock the Vermeer. Mostly bigger balers up here, but they are a good machine. Like any of them, don't over grease the the roller bearings. A Vermeer trait, and now others, is the rubber pickup teeth. Over time, the rubber doesn't come back to original, so it won't start the bale. Put new teeth in and away you go. I suggest setting it an inch off of hard ground to start with. Keep them from touching the ground helps immensely.
Wish I could see your old baler, it would be a handy size for a couple spots!


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

I am with Tx Jim, for that low number of bales, it would be hard to justify a new baler. I was in the 3-400 hundred bales per year range and plan on baling about 5-600 this year. I bought a used Vermeer 604SM last year that had a little over 14000 bales on it for about $4000 less than JD balers with the same number of bales. Buying a new baler did not work on paper for me with that few bales per year.

Vermeer is pretty simple to operate and the dealer here is 10 times better than the JD dealer. Closest NH dealer is 1.5 hours away so that was not an option for me. Look around, you can find good deals right now on used balers that would probably be a lot better buy.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Buy the baler you get the best support from. Good service is money in the bank. Personal experience, I will take a John Deere baler every time.


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

I have had a 5420 Vermeer for two years and put 1000 rolls thru it a year. The good: they will eat hay and make a nice tight bale. The bad: the net wrap is picky, especially when using a cover edge type, and the width of your windrow needs to be narrow, which can be hard to do in a heavy crop with a wheel rake. I have since gotten rid of mine but I would not hesitate to recommend one to someone doing less than 1k a year and had a little patience


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

valleyforage said:


> I have had a 5420 Vermeer for two years and put 1000 rolls thru it a year. The good: they will eat hay and make a nice tight bale. The bad: the net wrap is picky, especially when using a cover edge type, and the width of your windrow needs to be narrow, which can be hard to do in a heavy crop with a wheel rake. I have since gotten rid of mine but I would not hesitate to recommend one to someone doing less than 1k a year and had a little patience


very seldom have I heard a issue with the net wrap system on the newer Vermeer balers.Typicaly it's to light of netwrap.


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

I always used the John Deere net wrap. You can buy the rolls in shorter lengths like 9k feet and those rolls seemed to do fine. The longer 15k rolls were too heavy and would tear prematurely or make the roll sit crooked just enough to mess with the sensor and make it think I was not netting when it was. Would get about 1/2 off the roll and re tension the net brake spring and all is good.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a NH RB 450U with about 14000 bales with very few problems. The earlier serial numbers ones were a bit light but than they switched to heavier bearings and put an angle iron on bale chamber to stiffen it up. Mine is twine only and my record is 52 bales in an hour. If your only doing a few hundred bales a year it would work great but of course the salesman would want to sell you a more expensive machine. Its good for at least 2500 bales a year.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

hog987

Averaging making 52 bales per hour utilizing twine is very impressive. What size were your bales,what was your ground speed & how far apart were the strands of twine?

My JD 467 has over 25,000 bales on it with very few problems & the 467 I traded in just to get netwrap had over 30,000 bales on it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I started, I wasn't mechanically inclined on balers. I happened to buy a NH baler and got to know a very good NH baler mechanic who saved my ass from baling rained on hay several times. 
The dealer is pretty old school, small, dusty, etc. but their tech is good and he gave me his "double secret probation Sunday/holiday emergency cell phone number" 
It all depends on what you value. I value a dealer with a really good tech. If that's what you value, then brand be damned, buy the baler that gets you the best service.
Does anyone really think there's a "junk" baler being sold today?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tx Jim
That is making about a 900 pound bale. Twine is spaced 2 inches or so with about four wraps on each end. Going between 5-6 miles an hour in a 3.5 ton per acre crop. Only done 52 an hour once. Everything had to be perfect. Have done in the range of 46-48 bales an hour several times. This last summer cause of drought was lucky to make 20 an hour.


----------

